

OS X Mountain Lion roars into existence - bconway
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/16/os-x-mountain-lion/

======
Argorak
This is incorrect. As the article states, Mountain Lion will only allow
applications signed with an Apple Developer certificate. They don't need to be
installed through the app store. Still not sure whether thats a good thing
though :/.

~~~
micheljansen
This is also what was described by John Gruber:

Users have three choices which type of apps can run on Mountain Lion:

    
    
      * Only those from the App Store
      * Only those from the App Store or which are signed by a developer ID
      * Any app, whether signed or unsigned
    

The default for this setting is, I say, exactly right: the one in the middle,
disallowing only unsigned apps.

<http://daringfireball.net/2012/02/mountain_lion>

------
AndrewDucker
That makes sense to me. By default people are kept marginally safe, power
users can change it, and if you want your clueless uncle Jim to be kept safe
you can lock him to the app store.

------
bradleyland
Flagged because editorialized headline is factually incorrect.

